# [hal/dbus/GVM] Ne fonctionne qu'une fois

## Delvin

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec cet ensemble de programme sans pouvoir identifier à qui revient la faute.

En effet, lorsque je met un dvd ou un cd après la démarrage du pc, l'icône apparait sur le bureau, totem se lance, etc ...

Mais si j'éjecte le média, que je le remet, le même ou un autre, plus rien ne se passe, le lecteur tourne un peu puis plus rien ...

J'ai cherché mais je n'ai trouvé aucun probléme semblable ...

```

emerge -pv hal dbus gnome-volume-manager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0-r1  USE="crypt -debug -doc" 0 kB 

```

```

uname -a

Linux donato 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Jan 5 16:28:35 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

emerge --info

j'ai une erreur dans mes log :

```

Jan 26 15:41:52 [gconfd (delvin-21764)] Adresse « xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory » résolue vers une source de configuration en lecture seule à la position 0

Jan 26 15:41:52 [gconfd (delvin-21764)] Adresse « xml:readwrite:/home/delvin/.gconf » résolue vers une source de configuration accessible en écriture à la position 1

Jan 26 15:41:52 [gconfd (delvin-21764)] Adresse « xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults » résolue vers une source de configuration en lecture seule à la position 2

Jan 26 15:41:53 [gconfd (delvin-21764)] Adresse « xml:readwrite:/home/delvin/.gconf » résolue vers une source de configuration accessible en écriture à la position 0

```

Merci

----------

## kopp

Qu'est-ce que ça te dit lorsque tu essayes de relancer gvm ou d'acceder à sa config ?

Est-ce que relancer le service hald et relancer gvm résout le problème de façon temporaire ?

----------

## Delvin

En relançant GVM seul, pas de changement, en relancant hald puis dbus puis GVM pas de changement non plus.

en modifiant la config de GVM par le gui, pas de messages d'erreurs ou quoi que ce soit

lorsque que j'insert un CD ou DVD, le lecteur tourne, j'ai un accés sur le disque puis plus rien.

Où je peux voir les messages d'erreur de hal ?

de plus j'ai une erreur lorsque je lance dbus :

```

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

Unknown username "named" in message bus configuration file                [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

```

puis en lancant dbus-monitor

```

dbus-monitor 

Failed to open connection to session message bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

```

----------

## Temet

T'as bien fait ton revdep-rebuild après la migration de dbus ?

----------

## Delvin

oui oui, il est bien fait, rien de cassé à part beryl mais il ne tourne pas et n'est pas à jour (faudra que je m'occupe de ça d'ailleurs)

mais j'avais déjà le problème avec la version précédente de dbus, sauf que j'en avais pas trop besoin et que ça ne me gênait pas plus que ça, enfin il faut bien que j'arrive à le résoudre, je vais devoir faire une utilisation intensive du pc sous peu

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

j'ai eu des problème aussi de montage de disque sur ma tour que je n'ai tjrs pas réglé mais je retrouve au moins maintenant mes disques dans le poste de travail, ainsi je peux les monter en un click (j'ai beau recompiler le système et nada) ... sinon je viens de refaire une installe sur mon portable et je n'ai aucun problème de montage, va savoir pourquoi ... (je suis en testing) ... Voilà, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent .

@ +

----------

## Delvin

pour l'instant ma seule solution est soit le reboot soit le montage à la main : /

----------

## shakya

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> En relançant GVM seul, pas de changement, en relancant hald puis dbus puis GVM pas de changement non plus.
> 
> 

 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est dbus -hald - gvm (car hald a besoin de dbus). Rien de cassé avec la migration de dbus à part beryl ? oups... le revdep rebuild a bien du te recompiler aussi ton hal et gvm... non ?

----------

## Delvin

oui oui, le revdep-rebuild est bien fait mais j'avais le problème avant la migration

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Juste pour expérience, et si tu trouves le temps, essaie de rétrograder ton kernel vers un 2.6.17 pour voir si cela fait une différence.

J'ai eu quelques bizarreries avec GVM au passage 2.6.17 --> 2.6.18 sur une machine il y a quelques jours, et là je ne l'ai plus sous la main.

J'avais gardé un kernel 2.6.17 compilé, sous lequel tout se passait bien, et dès que je passais sous 2.6.18, j'avais des problèmes pour monter dvd et cd avec 2 lecteurs/graveurs différents.

J'avais fait un diff des dmesg de chaque kernel, et j'avais remarqué que les 2 kernels ne détectaient pas les lecteurs/graveurs de la même façon.

----------

## Delvin

un truc étrange, les cartes sd se montent/démontent automatiquement sans problémes, ça vient donc surement du lecteur qui est mal détecté

----------

